# Word of the Week 7 - 2015



## SENC (Feb 8, 2015)

@Tclem?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 8, 2015)

SENC said:


> @Tclem?



Is that a word? what does it mean??


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 8, 2015)

@Tclem is defined as.... Never mind, I don't want to break the internet.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SENC (Feb 8, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Is that a word? what does it mean??


I have an answer to your second question, but will keep it to myself for now. You are, of course, free to make guesses.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 8, 2015)

@Tclem must have an absence of thought in his septentrional region and forgot to post a word. I think a sylvan of posts from others will remind him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2015)

To Catch La Evil Mockingbird

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Feb 8, 2015)

MORON

Noun

1.
Informal. a person who is notablystupid or lacking in goodjudgment:
I wonder why they elected thatnarrow-minded moron toCongress.

I will let yall decide how to use this word

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 8, 2015)

I think what @Tclem is inferring is that we on WB are a sylvan of antediluvian morons.


----------



## SENC (Feb 8, 2015)

Tclem said:


> MORON
> 
> Noun
> 
> ...


Perhaps a few spaces between words would prevent others from turning your WotW against you. Of course, this is your WotW, so do as you see fit. Just trying to be neighborly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2015)

Whatareyoutalkingabout?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 8, 2015)

I have been looking forward to this one all week long...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 8, 2015)

maroon- hell I thought is was purple.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## justallan (Feb 8, 2015)

This ought to be an interesting week.
MORON- Verb, showing action, pronunciation- Mor-on.
Example of everyday use:
Well, the other night the missus and I give the new waterbed a whirl. Things was goin' good until the waves started kickin', but I held on tight and daggumit I was able to stay MORON than off

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 8, 2015)

I think @Tclem gave an interesting definition for @Tclem . I didn't see that one coming.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 8, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> maroon- hell I thought is was purple.



Wow...I didn't know it was pronounced like that, I've been saying it wrong all these years....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

